# Stellung 69 - ohne Worte!



## Tobi.Borsti (11 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Stellung 69*​ 
*Hier habe ich ein Bild das man nur betrachten sollte wenn man über 18 Jahre alt ist! 

Na ja, es zeigt nicht alles - und deshalb poste ich es in diesem Bereich! 
Vielen ist ja die sogenannte Stellung "69" nicht ganz unbekannt - und das ist ein so schöööönes Bild .....* 

*Link:* http://img124.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=43996_Schwein_1__57_123_545lo.jpg

*PS: habe kein Vorschaubild hineingestellt damit die nicht 18-jährigen es nicht sehen!!!*


----------



## Tiggerin (11 Okt. 2006)

Wie süß...

69 ist geil!! Danke Danke

Tiggerin


----------



## AMUN (11 Okt. 2006)

*Saugeiler Beitrag ​*



:3dsmile:​

*Erotik mal richtig schön versaut  ​*


----------



## Muli (11 Okt. 2006)

Also ich finde es tierisch schweinisch ...


----------



## rise (11 Okt. 2006)

Bäh...Was sind das denn für Schweine  

Danke dafür:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hotcharlie (12 Okt. 2006)

*Tut mir leid. Muss Deinen Beitrag leider auch hier beurteilen !*

Hi Tobi,

diesen Beitrag von Dir finde ich so supi, dass ich ihn auch hier nochmals nächdrücklich bewerten muss. Somit weiss jeder über Dich bescheid...*lol*

*loooool*. Du bist noch schlimmer als ich dachte. :? Machst aber vor der Kamera ne gute Figur - einfach der geborene Pornostar 

Danke Dir und Gruss an Deine "Partnerin",
Hotcharlie


----------



## icks-Tina (22 Okt. 2006)

wie süß.....eine mir nicht unbekannte Stellung die Fotografisch aber garantiert nicht so süß aussieht....Dankeschön


----------



## keks (11 Dez. 2006)

ich seh das irgendwie nich wasn los?


----------



## Mikeratte (31 Dez. 2006)

Richtig schweinisch
geiles Bild


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Jan. 2007)

Super Pic!!!
Echt richtig schweinisch 
Gibt 5 dicke Sterne von mir!!!!






:3dthumbup:


----------

